# 3 Mile Bridge Sunday, 29 April



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Got up at 5 this morning and headed out to 3 Mile Bridge pier. Got the truck parked, the hook baited and the line wet.. then sat back and waited. Ended up catching alot of bait fish but the big fish are still eluding me. But I did catch a few things that made it worth while.... Caught a beautiful sunrise over the water.. caught sight of two dolphins swimming out about 200 yards off the pier... caught sight of a large school of menhaden swimming under the pier, and caught site of a ray just cruising slowly down alongside the pier.. So, didnt catch the big one yet, but got to catch alot of other stuff.. 

Guy next to me was catching the heck out of spadefish, but as hard as I tried, I couldnt even get those to bite...

Oh, and one of those darn heron's stole one of my bait fish!!! Man you got to watch those guys!! It was laying on the ground right behind my back, not even 5 feet away from me.. I turned my back, heard a noise, turned around just in time to see him taking off with it... sheesh....


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

what kind of baitfish did u catch? 

what kind of bait did u use? what kind of bait did the guy with the spades use? spadefish are fun to catch, had no idea they were active right now


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw a lot of folks out there today but no fishes. I really do enjoy reading your posts; you always manage to sound thankful just to be out (and lets face it we all should). Shoot me a PM next time you go.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> what kind of baitfish did u catch?
> 
> what kind of bait did u use? what kind of bait did the guy with the spades use? spadefish are fun to catch, had no idea they were active right now


I was catching pinfish. I was using shrimp at first till I caught the first pinfish, then I used that for bait.l The guy catching the spades was using shrimp for bait. I switched back to shrimp to try to catch a couple of those but no luck. He was catching them right next to the pilings bout 3 -4 feet down. Seemed like bout the time his line got wet he was pulling another in... went on for bout a half hour or so like that.. then slowed down some.. He said the spades are really good eating..


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Longbow14 said:


> I saw a lot of folks out there today but no fishes. I really do enjoy reading your posts; you always manage to sound thankful just to be out (and lets face it we all should). Shoot me a PM next time you go.


I really do enjoy being out there. So far everyone out there has been really nice and helpful, and just being out on the water is great. Would be excellent if I could catch that elusive big fish, but its fun just sitting out there chilling. When I was getting ready to leave, a guy closer to the shore end of the pier caught a spanish.. I dont know if they were getting ready to get hot or if he just got lucky.... One of these days my luck will change and I will hook that big monster fish......

Wednesdays and Sundays are my days off, so I normally will go on at least one of those days.. course I can go any other day in the evening as well.... I will give ya a shout next time I head out


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Breeze keep at it you will get into soon.
I've never seen spade fish by the pier.
I have seen sheepshead around there are spadefish good to eat?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Breeze keep at it you will get into soon.
> I've never seen spade fish by the pier.
> I have seen sheepshead around there are spadefish good to eat?
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


The guy that was catching them said they are delicious.. I was trying my darnest to catch a couple so I could see for myself but no luck... maybe next time...


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

*Good Day*

I myself caught spade fish on 3 mile bridge last year useing shrimp under a bopper with about 2 - 3 foot leader. let the line and current drift the line next to the piling and then wait for the bopper to go under water and you should bring it in. Then again that is another way to catch spanish. I caught three spade fish that way and yes they are good to eat. The filets are small but very sweet white meat. Two spades might make a meal for one person, depends how hungry you are at the time. Good luck on your next adventure.


----------



## skythe (Mar 7, 2010)

a good trick for catching spades is to take your shrimp and pop off a section about an inch and peel the shell off and use just the meat no shell. from what i have heard they eat jellies so i guess that mimics the the look of them. god luck with them i they like to pick at the bait so dont set the hook to fast and use a small hook and no weight.


----------

